# SG



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

SG at cupojoes.

St. James, skiff, SL and others.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice catch James.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Mostly big boxes, by the time I looked the only 50g tins left were Commonwealth. Wish they had the big ones in a flake I wanted a pound of. Thanks for the heads up = )


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Sweet, scored some more St James Flake.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

grrr still no SG SL 50g tins... I am doomed never to find these again


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

User Name said:


> SG at cupojoes.
> 
> St. James, skiff, SL and others.


and I thought you said you didn't want anyone to start threads about SG available?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> and I thought you said you didn't want anyone to start threads about SG available?


We are using secret codes now. SG, SL, etc. We are reporting finds undercover! LOL


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> and I thought you said you didn't want anyone to start threads about SG available?


Never said that. People posting threads is how I scored all my goodies (SGs, Stoney, 'zance)

:roll:


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I was able to snag a 250g box to age. Even with the price increases its still cheaper than buying it by the tin even when you can find it.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I landed a 250 of FVF this morning from smokingpipes. I don't know how much they had, or what other flavors.

It's too early to be sure, but I think all the naked dancing in the moonlight has paid off, and the drought is lifting.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> I landed a 250 of FVF this morning from smokingpipes. I don't know how much they had, or what other flavors.
> 
> It's too early to be sure, but I think all the naked dancing in the moonlight has paid off, and the drought is lifting.


I'm glad you snagged a bag! Now I can keep mine!

:couch2:


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

User Name said:


> I'm glad you snagged a bag! Now I can keep mine!
> 
> :couch2:


You mean now you'll have to find somebody else to pick on.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> You mean now you'll have to find somebody else to pick on.


I still got a few names I need to cross off "the list"...

Billy Madison style


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

And I thought I was the only one who danced naked in the moon light.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks User. Just got me a 250g tin of SL and I'm a happy man.


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys help me out. I try to stay up to date with whats going on on this forum and when someone says theres SG in stock...i jump on it. BUTTTTT every time i get to the site it always says SOLD OUT. Is it that im always to late, or do you all know a guy that knows a guy?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

rkm5052 said:


> Guys help me out. I try to stay up to date with whats going on on this forum and when someone says theres SG in stock...i jump on it. BUTTTTT every time i get to the site it always says SOLD OUT. Is it that im always to late, or do you all know a guy that knows a guy?


If you're not reading the post at the most 30min after a thread is created, you're likely too late. And for a lot of blends, 30 min is being generous.

*edit- It's still in stock from what I can tell....cupojoes...they're more expensive than the rest, which is probably why they still have some. Plus a lot of us got our SGs last week/weekend.


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

User Name said:


> If you're not reading the post at the most 30min after a thread is created, you're likely too late. And for a lot of blends, 30 min is being generous.
> 
> *edit- It's still in stock from what I can tell....cupojoes...they're more expensive than the rest, which is probably why they still have some. Plus a lot of us got our SGs last week/weekend.


Oh yeah I guess it is...thank a lot James! Not the next step is figuring out if I like SG SL before I buy a 250g box of it. Im sure I will since is seems to be so highly rated.

Thanks again James!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw it still available a couple of hours ago. COJs isn't the best about keeping an up to date inventory on their website. I would call before placing an order.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> I saw it still available a couple of hours ago. COJs isn't the best about keeping an up to date inventory on their website. I would call before placing an order.


+1, forgot about that.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

My order shipped this morning so at least as of this morning it was still in stock.


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm new to the pipe scene... what is sg? sl? skiff?


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

tupacboy said:


> i'm new to the pipe scene... what is sg? sl? skiff?


 SG= Sam Gawith
SL=Squadron Leader
I don't know what skiff is.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

tupacboy said:


> i'm new to the pipe scene... what is sg? sl? skiff?


Samuel Gawith Tobacco, Squadron Leader, and Skiff Mixture. The first is a brand, and the next two are blends from that brand.

For homework, read these two helpful/informative threads:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/13541-pipe-faq-101-getting-started.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-abbreviations-descriptions-definitions.html

+1 for your interest
-1 grammar and punctuation


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

mrsnuff? seems to have some SG in stock 50g tins, fvf, skiff, sl.. but your paying 15$ a tin then $10 shipping.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

BloodyCactus said:


> mrsnuff? seems to have some SG in stock 50g tins, fvf, skiff, sl.. but your paying 15$ a tin then $10 shipping.


yeah I always wanted to purchase from there but it seems to shady to me. has anyone ever done business with them?


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> yeah I always wanted to purchase from there but it seems to shady to me. has anyone ever done business with them?


I actually posted about this site wondering if anyone had ordered from it. I didnt get a response so I took the plunge. I did not get my stuff yet but ill be sure to let everyone know when I do!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

...


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah I went all the way to the end and juuuust about hit order, shipping was 9something for 3 tins at 15each... then I had second thoughts. I dont believe the place is a scam, it seems ok. I was more concerned about buying tobacco from out of country and what customs might do or charge me..


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

mr snuff is the real deal. I was on the snuff forum and he is a member there. It's on the up and up and I had ordered snuff in the past. The shipping and prices of the tins, however, are expensive.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

BloodyCactus said:


> yeah I went all the way to the end and juuuust about hit order, shipping was 9something for 3 tins at 15each... then I had second thoughts. I dont believe the place is a scam, it seems ok. I was more concerned about buying tobacco from out of country and what customs might do or charge me..


To the best of my knowledge, they should leave it alone. They really only mess with Habano orders being brought into the US. And even then all they do is confiscate it. I've never heard of anyone being taxed for bringing in baccy.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

JHCsci said:


> mr snuff is the real deal. I was on the snuff forum and he is a member there. It's on the up and up and I had ordered snuff in the past. The shipping and prices of the tins, however, are expensive.


+1

Mr. Snuff is the real deal. Order with confidence. They recently had to move overseas due to the PACT act, so shipping time is a little slower now. But other than that, they are a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Try David's gifts and tobacco. 909-803-2400. They usually have lots of stuff in stock because they don't do Internet sales. Prices are mid range, and a damn sight better than Mr. Snuff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BloodyCactus said:


> yeah I went all the way to the end and juuuust about hit order, shipping was 9something for 3 tins at 15each... then I had second thoughts. I dont believe the place is a scam, it seems ok. I was more concerned about buying tobacco from out of country and what customs might do or charge me..


I don't think it will be a problem. I believe you can import up to $800 of pipe tobacco duty free. Check out this link:

Determining Duty - CBP.gov

TTB doesn't regulate this so no problem from that end. From their website:

_T7: What must I do if I want to import tobacco for personal use?

The Alcohol and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau (TTB) does not regulate __tobacco products__ or cigarette papers or tubes that are imported by a person for their personal use._

People use to buy pipe tobacco all the time from overseas until very recently. What shut it down was the credit card companies refusing to let the overseas vendors process credit cards for shipments to the US, not customs, etc. If Mr. Snuff can take your card you should be good to go.

He is legit BTW - Nachman uses him for snuff and recommended him to me and you can trust Nick's advice. Mr. Snuff is very well known in the snuff community.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep, mrsnuff is legit, I ordered a bunch of snuffs a while ago and one of them wasn't in the box, so I sent out a quick email and a few weeks later I got 4 tins of the snuff that wasn't there... I only ordered one, so this place is definitely legit.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Randomly browsing and it seems SL 250g is in stock here:

Samuel Gawith- Squadron Leader


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Brinson said:


> Randomly browsing and it seems SL 250g is in stock here:
> 
> Samuel Gawith- Squadron Leader


Also have plugs, just 1lb. though.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Brinson said:


> Randomly browsing and it seems SL 250g is in stock here:
> 
> Samuel Gawith- Squadron Leader


yeah but still no 50g tins :banghead:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

In England there is an ungodly tax on pipe tobacco, but they don't tax snuff. That is why the pipe tobacco is so expensive and the snuff is so cheap at mrsnuff.com. Dave at mrsnuff is as nice a guy as you will ever do business with. The shipping is slow because it is international, but I have always received it.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Outstanding! Picked up a pound of the cob plug that I'm almost out of.


----------

